
Google unleashes deep learning tech on language with Neural Machine Translation - zer0gravity
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/27/google-unleashes-deep-learning-tech-on-language-with-neural-machine-translation/
======
zer0gravity
So maybe combine this with DeepMind's recent breakthrough in human voice
reproduction, to build an agent that can translate speech in real time and bye
bye human translators too ?

